# Grease Clean-Up



## UmShy (Feb 4, 2019)

I have watched videos of people trying to clean stove tops with baking soda and vinegar without getting as much grease off as I like. 
I use rubbing alcohol on a paper towel to clean grease off of stainless steel and porcelain (Is that what a white stove is made of?). I test the alcohol on a small part where it can't be seen if the alcohol does something weird. I have never had any problems with the stove, refrigerator, dishwasher, stainless steel range hood, and tile floor. I have a very old stainless steel sink that had crusted grease on it from many years ago that I cleaned like new with a green scrubbie and alcohol. 
Alcohol denatures the grease and begins to break it down before wiping.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I use Borax and dish soap on stainless steel, just dish soap on stove tops and counters. Vinegar and baking soda together neutralize each other and neither works very well to break down grease, in my experience.

Painted stoves are usually enameled, old white sinks are porcelain over steel.

I did have issues with getting the grease off my range hood. I found a product that broke that up extremely well. It also worked to remove the yellow stains off my pillow cases. I'll have to find the bottle to get the name.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Lestoil?


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Acetone, for the really tough jobs.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

Purple Power was what my landlord had me to use when I was a property manager. Cheap and readily available at Advance Auto and such. That stuff will take off nicotine, grease, you name it. 

Now that I have chemical allergies, I use Method Heavy Duty Degreaser, especially for inside the oven. A friend turned me on to it, and it does just about as well as the Purple Power. It can be super tricky to find. I order it now from grove.co WHEN they have it in stock. 

I may give the alcohol a shot next time I run out and have to wait for a restock. Thanks for the tip! 

Peace,
Kyrie, Tao Blue SD AKC CGC CGCA CGCU TKN PAT, Deja Blue SD AKC CGC CGCU TKN PAT


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Miracle Mist, orange label, the degreaser not the mold mildew remover.

Not Lestoil, that stuff stinks! I hated how it made my hands smell, back in the day before gloves were recommended on the bottle.

Rubbing alcohol might be harder to find than the Method degreaser and more expensive. Last bottle of alcohol I bought was $2 for 16 ounces. It was the only bottle left on the shelf and the only one I have seen in 2 months.


----------

